# Seriously, Is this the way to pick up women?



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

This guy seems like a complete creep to me, does that approach actually work some places?

I think where I'm from people would find him creepy/crazy, can't see that approach working at all here.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I couldn't even watch it all, so most definitely creepy/crazy for me.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

:lol lol, I don't see myself ever doing that. She call the police to arrest me right on the spot.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Pick up garbage again. :no

Listen, if you want to win a girl's heart, say "hi", talk to her for 5-10 mins, and then ask for her number. If she liked the conversation and likes you, she'll give you her number. If she already has a boyfriend, she'll say no, and you can move on to the next girl.

Women are not to be "picked up." Girls desire love and a connection, as much as men. The only difference is that they want to feel something first, as opposed to the guys who would be only happy with sex.

I am one of those guys who doesn't just want sex. Therefore, I find all these methods appalling, and would never try them out. If I want sexual release, I use Rosie Palm, lol. If I want a "girlfriend", we actually have to like each other beyond the sexual.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

What did I just watch? "Better...better...even better right now"

It makes it seem like some people are easily impressionable / suggestible. Is it that you just tell them what to imagine / how to feel and they do? I can't imagine that working on me. Now I'm not a woman, but it's not like my brain is going to be substantially different because of my gender.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

RyanJ said:


> Now I'm not a woman, but it's not like my brain is going to be substantially different because of my gender.


I agree, Ryan. It's like some guys believe that all women are of a hive mind, and all think differently than guys.

This might work for _some women,_ but it's certainly not going to work for all. And certainly not for the ones you really want.

I admit, I thought like this once. But you need these elements to attract a woman:

- Good personality (according to her)
- Nice body type (according to her)
- A way to support her and a future family/independence/etc.

And some women are even willing to settle on one of the factors, if she really likes the guy.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

If you want to understand the world of the PUA, read the book "The Game" by Neil Strauss


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

joinmartin said:


> So, he talked to her. How is this pick up garbage then? Look at your own language that you use. Winning a girl's heart? What, literally? No, that's a metaphor you use. That's the power of it.


I didn't watch the video all the way, but isn't it from a PUA? If so, then that's why I phrased it that way.

And winning a girl's heart...well, it's just a phrase. She'd have to win my heart, too. That's the power of romance.



> Again, a language created construct you adhere too for a variety of reasons. Can a loving connection not also be sexual?


Yes, but when it's primarily sexual, and based around a bunch of false pretenses (being fake and not being yourself, to impress a girl), then it's not loving. It's manipulative.



> So, you don't want sex but there are times when you need sexual release? Why can't you meet someone, like them and sleep with them?


Because I have low self esteem and social anxiety. Also, I am currently overweight and out of shape. All stuff I'm working on, but honestly, I am not at the best place to "meet someone" right now.

And even if I did, I live at home. Which is a turn off to most girls.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

That guy is plain looking, not the "typical" attractive Fabio looking clown. 

I'm guessing he's incredibly gifted at picking out the Meg Ryan in Sleepless in Seattle types and feeding them lame a** lines like that. God that was awful. I need a shower after watching that.

If I honestly believed (I don't) that was the way to hit on women successfully, I think I would rather turn gay. What a douche.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> And I'm sorry but yes, women do think differently to guys a lot of the time.


What are the differences in how men and women think, in your perspective?



joinmartin said:


> No, could never work on you, could it.
> 
> Ever seen a movie that terrified you? Odd that it did considering you knew there was no real danger, that it was just a movie. And yet you responded to it, did you not?
> 
> This stuff is powerful. It cannot control. But influence has a strength to it for sure.


No need to go bitter here... lol

I'm just trying to put myself in that particular situation (or a similar one) and I can't imagine how I would respond well to that kind of attempted interaction.

We certainly can become involved in something we know isn't real, but I think there is a point at which we consciously let our guard down and accept the unreality (based in part on the level of risk presented). Talking with a stranger at the Coffee Bean is generally not that place for me. Also I think movies offer a very comfortable outlet for this. I think if you watch a propaganda spewing news network or are solicited for dates (albeit cunningly) by a stranger, there are consequences for not maintaining a certain level of guardedness. A movie doesn't want anything from me. Someone who "unashamedly loves sex" might.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I watched the entire video just now and tried to watch it from Ross' perspective. However, personally, I still feel that if he was to come up to me with that approach, I would feel that he was not being himself (somewhat manipulative), that he had an ulterior motive, and that there was perhaps something off about him. I would much prefer a guy just strike up a light conversation with me and not try so hard to make a deep connection with me right off the bat. And, the touching part would have done me in, and not in a good way. 

I do have first-hand experience with a guy approaching me in a similar manner as the Ross guy, and it did bother me. It's just too much. But, that's just my personal feelings. Other girls could be completely different as I'm a bit standoffish, in general.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

> Listen, if you want to win a girl's heart, say "hi", talk to her for 5-10 mins, and then ask for her number. If she liked the conversation and likes you, she'll give you her number. If she already has a boyfriend, she'll say no, and you can move on to the next girl.
> 
> Women are not to be "picked up." Girls desire love and a connection, as much as men. The only difference is that they want to feel something first, as opposed to the guys who would be only happy with sex.


Quit giving advice about women if you don't have any experience.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

joinmartin said:


> Oh, believe me, me defending Ross on here would make him laugh himself silly. I'm certainly not advocating that every guy goes out there and uses this kind of approach or uses the patterns or is somehow not genuine. And certainly I don't advocate attempts to manipulate people. Indeed, doing that destroys pretty much any chance of anything working anyway.
> 
> Yes, there is this whole neediness thing that I've argued with Ross about before now and a bit of a trying too hard and not presupposing that the girl might just like you for you and think you're hot anyway.
> 
> ...


I can understand the idea of the power of language. It can make a difference, but it takes practice, timing, etc.

I talk about feelings in regards to my experiences, I guess. I've learned from my experiences, and that's how I approach each new experience which, in turn, seems to make me a bit more standoffish. Standoffish just means "guarded". I was raised in a small town in a conservative, religious family, and I was very naive about things. So, I felt that when I was younger, I was taken advantage of in some respects. Now, I just feel a bit more guarded in how people approach me. That doesn't mean I treat everyone the same, though. I'm not always like this. If a guy seems lighthearted and friendly, I won't be as "standoffish". (None of which I got from the Ross guy.) I like to think I treat each situation differently.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> Well, this would operate on an individual level anyway but those differences are there.
> 
> Be it the research that suggests the language centres of the brain are used in different ways, active at different times.
> 
> ...


I really detest the long multi-post format so you'll have to figure out what goes with what.

It's interesting to hear about the differences in how men and women think. The general idea I take away from this is that some of the variation is biological and some is cultural. I guess the question here would be does that variation say anything about if there is a difference in how suggestible men and women are.

The bitterness I was referring to was in your "No, could never work on you, could it." statement. It had nothing to do with your movie example.

I certainly wouldn't claim to be immune to language, but I know it matters far less to me if I am insulted by some random stranger than if someone I like says something insulting. So while I am susceptible to feelings evoked by language, that doesn't mean that were I a woman, the patented Ross System (tm) would have me screaming his name from the back of a rocking van by sundown.

While it is true that a movie could influence my feelings, I doubt it could significantly change or form the basis of my political / life views and I highly doubt it could make me sleep with it (<--last 11 words not serious). The bottom line is that I find the comparison between being especially "into" a movie and being easily influenced by a smooth talking PUA to be highly questionable at best.

If "this stuff" is really more powerful than the conscious mind, then I would imagine there would be examples and evidence to support that claim. If such things exist I would be quite curious to examine the matter.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> "standoffish"


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Creepy/crazy...yeah. That would NEVER work on me--not even when I was a dumb 19 yr old. 

He never answered her question about how did he know she was from the midwest. Well, big surprise--she has a slight accent, that's how. 

Anyone who comes up and starts a sentence with, "Let me tell you something about yourself..." Geeze, what a presumptuous prichk. Only an idiot would fall for that blatant manipulation. Not to mention it is a total turn off. Blech!


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

RyanJ said:


> What did I just watch? "Better...better...even better right now"
> 
> It makes it seem like some people are easily impressionable / suggestible. Is it that you just tell them what to imagine / how to feel and they do? I can't imagine that working on me. Now I'm not a woman, but it's not like my brain is going to be substantially different because of my gender.


I agree. But I don't think it's a male--female thing; I think it's a smart person--dumbass person thing. Dumb people come in both sexes, lol. And this seems like it would only work on the latter.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

joinmartin said:


> It can and does make a powerful difference. Yes, indeed, it can be about timing and the like.
> 
> And by all accounts you do treat each situation differently. You told me you were guarded yet I asked a question and you opened up and gave an answer. Not the behaviour of someone who is always guarded about things. Sounds like experiences you have may not be allowed just to be themselves but are somehow prejudged by old experiences. I mean, you're not the young Melissa anymore, are you? I mean, not a child or anything. You're a young woman now. Maybe some things and people took advantage of you in the past or maybe it just felt like they did. I don't know. But you're a young woman now. New learnings have taken place. You're protected from being taken advantage of simply because you are who you are now.
> 
> So, given that, maybe time for those old experiences that wanted to protect you to return to their proper place and time and wait for the new experiences to join them?


I feel that I am now mature enough to judge a situation in which to be guarded or not. The reason I can now judge these situations is due to my prior experiences, which I am thankful for. I'm not sure I want to push them aside? I think it's good to have them there to remember so as not to make the same mistakes repeatedly. Admittedly, I do need to work on adding new experiences to my personal life, which is lacking .

Anyway, that's the reason I opened up in my previous post. I felt it was warranted. I would not open up to that Ross guy. He was presumptious, which was definitely unattractive to me. He's the type of guy that I would find any excuse to get up and walk away from in the middle of a conversation as rude as that may sound. Honestly, he sounds almost like he's about to sell you something.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanJ said:


>


:lol


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

"I CALL IT BLISSNOSIS!"

Creep.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> Yes, indeed. Because there's lot of feelings and other stuff associated with that person you like and there's rapport and some kind of relationship between you two and that's not based entirely on conscious mind stuff. It's got feelings and emotions involved. The person you like has been given the power to hurt you if they insult you
> 
> But, to become someone you liked in the first place, the person talked to you, did they not? I wonder if what they said had any bearing on whether you liked them or not?
> 
> ...


Yes, they did have to talk to me at first, but they did so without any of the contrived, goal conscious bs we saw in the video.

Your response (the bitterness issue) seemed to be a bitterly sarcastic remark in response to a phantom statement or argument I never made (but that you maybe have seem someone else make many times before, hence your reaction). I don't think anyone is questioning the power of words to elicit reactions. The question here is can you use words to make an obvious pick up attempt actually work. Let's not confuse what we are actually talking about here.

Of course movies can turn people on - again that's not the issue here. And yes, my opinions come from people (but generally not politicians - vote PUAs are very unsatisfying to listen to). Again, we are confusing the issue at hand. How did we get on the subject of porn, btw? Lol Again, stories are nice, but their influence over the conscious will is limited. Using our video as an example, the first couple seconds when he was talking to her it seemed nice. Where are you from, etc, etc...? Then he started doing that psychologising "I can see into your soul" stuff. I thought that was kind of weird. Then with the arm touching he completely lost me. Feeling like someone is trying to manipulate you is not a huge turn on, imho.

Very nice story too. I don't think I was ever questioning that words can affect people, simply that we are not helpless to stop the advances of someone who is quite obviously interested in trying to manipulate other people to get something they want.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Pam said:


> I agree. But I don't think it's a male--female thing; I think it's a smart person--dumbass person thing. Dumb people come in both sexes, lol. And this seems like it would only work on the latter.


Haha...yeah. Probably a good way of putting it. That would be my guess as well.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

He's freakin weird. I don't even see how a woman could ever respond to such bull sh*t.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> [Book]


I think any meaning has been successfully drowned in a sea of words.

Words are powerful, they move people, etc... No one is going to disagree with that.

However, in many cases humans are also quite adept at discerning the intentions of other people. For instance, is the person genuine or is he simply intent on controlling other people for the purpose of building his own ego or obtaining / extracting something he wants from that person / object?

I think there a good number of smart women who will probably not be swayed by the steaming pile of BS served up on a silver platter by one Ross Jeffries, Dch.Bg.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

RyanJ said:


> I think any meaning has been successfully drowned in a sea of words.
> 
> Words are powerful, they move people, etc... No one is going to disagree with that.
> 
> ...


Ouch. With respect, since when did you dictate how much I could write on here?

If you don't want to read what I've written, that's your choice.

Yes, people are adept at making assumptions about people's intentions. But people are also capable of using those feelings to tell themselves false stories about the intentions of others.

Being persuaded is not the same as being stupid or dumb. Just because we can defend ourselves against the influence of others doesn't mean we always do or will or will want to.

You want short and sweet? Okay: science, social science, psychology and a lot of other stuff supports my argument. Am I right, who knows? But I read your responses. I gave you that respect.

If I want to write a book, I will do. Some people will read it. Some won't. Such is the power of stories.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

littlepickles said:


> He's freakin weird. I don't even see how a woman could ever respond to such bull sh*t.


Here's one smart & perceptive 16 yo girl. :clap


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> Ouch. With respect, since when did you dictate how much I could write on here?
> 
> If you don't want to read what I've written, that's your choice.
> 
> ...


You can feel free to write as much as you want, and I understand and appreciate that it takes a certain level of effort on your part. However, when a discussion becomes defined by seemingly repetitive and excessively verbose (imho) super-multi-post arguments, I tend to lose interest or seek to simplify the matter. Consider it my problem and not yours.

I have been persuaded of many things by many people who have used many elegant and persuasive arguments. When I watch that video (and read / watch more about his techniques) I see nothing remotely persuasive or appealing about it. Again, maybe that's just me.

If you are saying that "science, social science, psychology and a lot of other stuff" support the idea that words are powerful and can influence people, know that I agree completely. My only contention is that Mr. Jeffries has taken this simple idea and twisted it into something absurd and unrecognizable.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

ya know that feeling right? better.....................*BETTER.......................Even Better right now, Oh yeah.*


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

For some reason it made me think of this.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Great stuff. Amazing. I'd like to find more of these vids so that I can memorize them and get girlfriends. If I try one out on a girl and she starts acting like "hey, I've heard _this _before" I can switch to another one I memorized and once I've crawled my fingers up her arm she'll forget that she had suspicions in the first place.

If you try this stuff though, don't get TOO good at it because that is actually a pitfall. I found a post on a "how-to-get-women" forum by a guy who can't get a job now because he's so sexually attractive to women that nobody will hire him because they know the women will do nothing but sexually harass him once he gets hired (which is illegal and is considered a form of prostitution).


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> Well, this would operate on an individual level anyway but those differences are there.
> 
> Be it the research that suggests the language centres of the brain are used in different ways, active at different times.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to respectfully disagree on this. I would say that culturally defined gender roles play a bigger part in why men are reluctant to express their emotions rather than just biology.

Regarding the video, his approach came across like a salesman and I generally find that approach a huge turn-off. Presuming to know something about a stranger does make you seem a bit toolish and I can't stand arrogance in a man.

The whole 'you tend to daydream about being on a vacation' line seemed really generic. Who doesn't daydream about being somewhere else?


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> Only dumb people would fall for it. That, in itself, is an assumption based story people tell themselves. Whether it is true or not. Such is the power of stories.
> 
> Yes, they talked to you. They told you stories, true or not and you told yourself stories about them, true or not. Stories about their life, their interests, their likes, what kind of person they are all influenced you. And they probably are the genuine, good people you think they are. But fact is influence is involved in all of this and much of it through the power of language, what was said and how it was said. And, indeed, the stories told.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about language having an effect on the subconcious, isnt that how advertisement work? Showing you a really juicy cheese burger or w/e, then you start craving for one those (depending if your hungry or not, maybe even if you arent), you start telling yourself Omg I wanna eat that burger but it is the product of that feeling of hunger, in this case i guess?

Anyways, about that Pick up,the language isnt gonna spark (in most women, maybe some will fall for it, theres everything out there lol) feelings of arousal, its probably gonna spark akward and rejection feelings... Maybe if brad pitt tries it and not that pedophile-looking Ross guy..

In my opinion, this whole PUA thing is the most corny and retarded thing ever, it just screams your desperate and probably most decent looking, not socially retarded women will agree... Its true language has the power of making them atracted to you, how do you think people pick up girls in the first place, but no canned, rehearsed line does (theres no secret formula that will 100% make a women like you)


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Check these guys out;


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

yea, don't do this. safe bet it will make your sa worse. no one would respond positively to that. i don't know what's wrong with that lady- maybe she's retarded gullible.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> 1. Yes, they talked to you. They told you stories, true or not and you told yourself stories about them, true or not. Stories about their life, their interests, their likes, what kind of person they are all influenced you. And they probably are the genuine, good people you think they are. But fact is influence is involved in all of this and much of it through the power of language, what was said and how it was said. And, indeed, the stories told.
> 
> 2. And that, is a story you tell yourself about the whole thing. I wrote a few words. You wrote a story in your head about my words. The rational facts of the matter are that you don't know me, I don't know you, you have no way to know for sure what my intention and or meaning was but you came up with a story to explain my short few words and this influenced your outlook even though my words could have had multiple meanings.
> 
> ...


Since the above obviously involved a lot of effort, I will attempt to respond to the ideas while organizing and simplifying it enough to make it readable / understandable.

----

A summary of your points (feel free to correct any wrong ideas):

1. Language is powerful and it influences people. It is the basis on which relationships are built.

2. You misperceived my remark / intentions.

3. You changed your position to strengthen your argument.

4. Words and images can have a powerful effect on people.

5. Words influence the subconscious and how we feel in a way the conscious mind cannot.

6. The subconscious is / feelings are more powerful than the conscious mind / reason / logic.

7. The woman in the video might have different opinions / feelings / expectations about the interaction than you do.

8. 
a. The subconscious is / feelings are often but not always more powerful than the conscious mind / reason / logic.
b. Since relationships are simply shared stories, these PUA methods are actually not all that insidious, since it's just a variation of what is going on already.​----

My reactions:

1. Language is part of the foundation for relationships. Actions are also involved. What I do for someone can be just as important (if not more so) as what I say.

2. Fair enough. I think it's also peripheral to the actual discussion.

3. I have to disagree here. I don't think I changed my position at all, though you may have misinterpreted what I was originally trying to say. My original thoughts were centered around the level of openness to blatantly obvious attempts to manipulate feelings.

4. I agree.

5. I would generally agree here.

6. I fail to see how trying to quit smoking is in any way analogous to attempting to repel the advances of a stranger.

7. It's very clear to me that the woman in the video does have different opinions / feelings / expectations about the interaction than I do. I don't know her personally, and while I'm at it, I don't know very many people at all in a personal way. The people I do know seem quite different from her and from my personal knowledge of them, I think it's safe to say that the sort of thing demonstrated in the video would not be very effective on them.

8. 
a. I agree.
b. (See 1.) I think it's partly a story, but in my experience there is more to it than that.​----

A quick summary of how I see it: I agree that language has a powerful effect on people, but the experiences I have had with the people I know keep me from sharing your enthusiasm for or belief in the general effectiveness of the Ross techniques.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Words can be very powerful, but they're not so powerful that we need to be afraid.
Thankfully so, or I'd be terrified of rogue gangs of hypnotisers going _"Sleep! Now tell me your pin code.."_
These suggestions only really affect us when we want to be affected.
There has to be trust and we have to let them in. 
They can't make you do things you don't want, and the same with advertisement, they can't make you buy things you don't want.

They can and do definitely play on your desires/interests and make them bigger, or make you get this particular type or brand, but the initial desire for it is already in you.
I even remember hearing on QI (a british knowledge comedy panel show) that subliminal advertising has never been shown to actually work.
Linky


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Ununderstood said:


> Check these guys out;


Damn that's the **** right there. These dudes have some game.

The USA college lifestyle is different from down under.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

I like PUAs like Ross.

They confirm my belief that all of PUA is full of ****, twisted facts and a painfully fallacious application of Darwinian concepts to humans.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It looked fake to me. Just saying. Theere were a couple of wierd moments, cheeziness, pauses like when he asked if she was an actress.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Milco said:


> I even remember hearing on QI (a british knowledge comedy panel show) that subliminal advertising has never been shown to actually work.
> Linky


Oh hey, another QI fan. I like to watch it at the gym and laugh when I'm on the treadmill.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Giraffe said:


> Oh hey, another QI fan. I like to watch it at the gym and laugh when I'm on the treadmill.


Hehe, I love it 
QI, not the treadmill.. should get in shape though :um


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone else this Ross and Peter Griffin's stepdad could be related?


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> With respect and love, when I need an editor, I will ask for one.
> 
> I'm on a forum speaking as me. And, within the boundaries set by the moderators, as I will express myself as I wish and take the consequences of that.
> 
> ...


You may not need an editor, but I do. Without some kind of simplification and organization I find that discussions often go off in all sorts of directions not really related to what is being talked about. That's just me, and I don't see why you should feel constrained by that.

While I did read and appreciate your entire post, I think at this point further discussion is not going to uncover any line of reasoning that has not already been explored in one way or another during the course of our conversation. As a Doubting Thomas, I think I would have to see these new advanced techniques in action to really believe in their effectiveness.

I think at least for those in our generation, much effort is expended trying to repel the constant barrage of attempts to influence us. Blocking web advertising, muting the TV during ad breaks, watching out for phishing attacks, telling people holding those petition signature sheets to go do themselves, hanging up on phone survey people etc... I'm sure most women who both venture out into the world on a regular basis and physically fit what is considered to be culturally attractive have built up quite a tolerance for that sort of thing. Again, I would probably be more easily convinced if I could observe several examples of these sort of techniques working on fairly intelligent people.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

He is a nerd.

Obviously that woman wanted to be on camera, and probably never agreed to his "date." 

When I was 13, I read a book on hypnosis. I was extremely messed up, and thought I could hypnotize girls into liking me. However, what he did wasn't hypnosis; it was just creepy stuff that made him sound edgy.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

That guy is ross jefferies. I got to :53 and already felt how awkward it was. It's creepy.

I think I've seen this video before. You don't have to meet women this way. I used to think this was the case but it's not (not hypnosis--yes, i was confused back then). I suggest if you do go somewhere to meet women be less in-your-face about it and casual. People don't like being embarrassed or put on the spot. Be genuine and don't use pick up lines or tricks.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

joinmartin said:


> Ross and I were taught by some of the same people. I knew he'd turn up somewhere on here sooner or later.


Are you telling me you used to hang out with Ross Jefferies? :sus


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

NerveShock said:


> If you want to understand the world of the PUA, read the book "The Game" by Neil Strauss


I read that book. If it's true, it says a lot of bad things about the women and their character.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Pam said:


> I agree. But I don't think it's a male--female thing; I think it's a smart person--dumbass person thing. Dumb people come in both sexes, lol. And this seems like it would only work on the latter.


My thoughts exactly. And to be honest, I'm embarrassed when I used to listen to this stuff back in the day. I never tried hypnosis though. I'm embarrassed I even was dumb enough to think it could be a good approach.

I have a lot of stuff to get off my chest with this crap...:no


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

mcmuffinme said:


> yea, don't do this. safe bet it will make your sa worse. no one would respond positively to that. i don't know what's wrong with that lady- maybe she's retarded gullible.


Really, the danger of the PUA mindset is that if at one point you actually believe it is the way to go, your going to end up having one hell of a time getting back to normal because it takes a while to get this crap out of your head if your that confused! Took me two or three years because I was that confused, inexperienced and insecure.


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

How come jerks & bad boys can say any vulgar thing that comes to mind and attract girls, but us SA guys have to resort to "hypnotism"? What's next, putting a Gucci purse on a bear trap to lure a woman into our lairs? We gotta do this some other way...this...just doesn't seem right to me. Actually makes me feel MORE awkward talking to girls. I'd rather be my goofy, weird self and look for a girl who'll take me for who I am. You have to hold on to the possibility of "what if..?", doubting and denying won't make a girlfriend magically appear at my doorstep. I can't want to be rich, but convince myself I'll never be able to get a job, y'know?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That was stupid. The things he said about her were pretty broad and could apply to many people, like a horoscope. And then he touched her arm. Wtf. If a guy tried to do that to me, I'd tell him to **** off.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

laura024 said:


> That was stupid. The things he said about her were pretty broad and could apply to many people, like a horoscope. And then he touched her arm. Wtf. If a guy tried to do that to me, I'd tell him to **** off.


Yes, they could apply to anyone but notice the order: he gets something right about where she is from and then says more stuff about her that could apply to anyone. When someone has shown they can get stuff right about you, it can lead you to believe they have some sort of insight into you and you may become more likely to accept other things that person says about you. Psychics use it and so do other people.

And there's scientific study evidence to suggest that touching someone on the arm carries across feelings of the person doing it having some kind of authority. Most likely why he did that or it could have been the Kino stuff PUAs talk about.


----------

